
CodeProject: How to estimate a software project. - jacquesm
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/architecture/Estimation.aspx
======
mahmud
OT:

Codeproject: teaching a generation of Win32 programmers the virtues of cut-
and-paste "components". I have seen the same bug in two different projects,
thanks to the same buggy article both original developers have read.
CodeProject has a huge presence and visibility among Win32 programmers, but
they have done nothing with their influence to improve the industry; the guy
who runs it is happy living in his Canadian mansion and building his site on
user generated content; most users there are freelancers trying to pad their
resumes, and the result is a nightmare of a documentation site, marching in
lockstep with MS's marketing department.

CodeProject could have easily become to the Windows world what O'Reilly is to
Unix. Alas, they're Expert-Sex-Change sans the SEO; their model still follows
their former competitors', ProgrammersHeaven.com, and both are due for some
good SO'ing.

